# Dessert



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

This is a fruit crumble. Has nectarines, peaches and plums. Good stuff!!!!


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Looks good. I've made something similar with peaches. What did you put in the crumble?


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

SHunter said:


> Looks good. I've made something similar with peaches. What did you put in the crumble?


Granola,Almonds,Peaches, Nectarines and Plums. Thanks!


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Ya'll are killing me with all these pics of stuff I can't chew !!!!!!

Rick


----------

